# Hi 2018 Cruze LT 1.4 turbo oil pressure control solenoid



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

petrorxgal said:


> Hi, have had this car since new and this is just the latest in a long list of issues. Check engine light came on, and this was the diagnosis, that I replace the oil pressure solenoid. I have tried for hours to try and find a video or diagram online that shows where this little part is on the engine and have found nothing. Am waiting on a call back from the dealership it the parts location but any help would be appreciated
> thanks
> sarah


Welcome Aboard!

What are the codes? Take it to an big box auto parts store and ask them to read them for you and post them here.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## petrorxgal (8 mo ago)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> What are the codes? Take it to an big box auto parts store and ask them to read them for you and post them here.
> 
> Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


Thank you for the welcome!
I did that and got the P066D code, bought the part to replace (the oil pressure control solenoid), but the big problem I have is I cannot find where on the engine the part is located, i can usually figure out fixes with youtube but have had no luck so far
thanks
sarah


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

petrorxgal said:


> Thank you for the welcome!
> I did that and got the P066D code, bought the part to replace (the oil pressure control solenoid), but the big problem I have is I cannot find where on the engine the part is located, i can usually figure out fixes with youtube but have had no luck so far
> thanks
> sarah


You have the 1.4 not a diesel. Is the code P06DD


----------



## petrorxgal (8 mo ago)

correct, 1.4 4 cylinder gas engine, turbo and yes you are correct on the code, that was a typo, apologies


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Did you recently have the oil and filter changed?


Similar code: Code P06DE


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This is a GM Tech link for a different vehicle, but the same code. I do not know where the unit is located, but @jblackburn might.






DTC P06DD Set after Engine Oil Change – TechLink







gm-techlink.com


----------



## petrorxgal (8 mo ago)

no, but we recently moved and the car sat for a month so was wondering if it had to do with that - though actually the oil was changed right before we moved, and we then drove it for about a month before the check engine light came on. I already bought the part to replace it and have no problem doing so, I just cant find it - on the non turbo model engine, with 2014 year on you tube it says to remove the front bumper, which i've done, and also the alternator - I just want to make sure that is all necessary before i do it. i've got a call into a couple of dealerships in the area and if no response i'll stop by there,, but thought i'd check on here first


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The 1.4 is a turbo engine, and the 2016+ LE2 engine is in no way similar to the 2011-2016 LUV/LUJ 1.4T.

I don't know the exact location, but I'd guess it's part of the oil pump assembly behind the crankshaft pulley.


----------



## petrorxgal (8 mo ago)

Thank you for the response. I bought a Haynes manual and am still none the wiser after searching for hours on line I am still waiting o. 2 dealerships to call back with a quote so I guess I'll stop by one of them and get it booked in


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

petrorxgal said:


> Thank you for the response. I bought a Haynes manual and am still none the wiser after searching for hours on line I am still waiting o. 2 dealerships to call back with a quote so I guess I'll stop by one of them and get it booked in


Is it still under powertrain warranty (5 yrs/60,000 miles)? If so, seems like that would be covered.


----------



## petrorxgal (8 mo ago)

I had a 75k bumper to bumper which ran out 5k ago but I have the extended 100k power train warranty which I assumed was for major items and honestly didn't think to ask if covered thank you I will defo do so now. This car has been in for so many major issues since I bought it new I thought this was just some piddly easy thing I could fix I miss old school cars, so much easier to work on


----------

